# How To Troll A Bucket Load Of Guys



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm so going to try this btw. Trololololololol

So basically what happened is that someone made a fake Tinder account with a picture of a hot girl and swiped yes to every single guy and she got like around 250 matches in a couple of days. Then she messaged every single saying Come Meet Me At Ice Cream Place Downtown Friday at 9. And 70 guys showed up desperately looking for the hot girl. Trololololololol, whoever thought of this is a legend.

You can read the article here.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/13/tinder-experiment_n_3077047.html


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

hahah disappointing people and clogging public places haha it's so funny to cause misery or at the very least extreme inconvenience not only to the trolled guys but to the people at the business and the other customers

i hate pranks like this. it's not original and it isn't proving any kind of point and it's just rude and childish.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Considering how many fake female accounts there are which look just like this, one must question both the intelligence and desperation of these guys. Pretty funny. The store probably had a nice spike in sales though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, they should have shown more due diligence. But, for the guy who did it -- this is just idiotic.

There's a thread floating around here about some guy who was assaulted by 40 others. I was trying to imagine a situation that would trigger such an attack. Well, here we are. But, I suppose this "troll" didn't have the guts to out himself at the shop, did he...

All that does is send those 70 guys back out the door, who are going to pay all that negativity forward onto others.

Hey at least he had a good laugh about it and got some attention, right? F***ing prick...



> ...What makes the success of the experiment even more impressive...


"Success" of the "experiment"; "impressive"... Oh, and you too, Huffington, good showing... Anything for a few extra clicks...



> In an interview earlier this month, Mateen said Tinder hadn't had problems with fake or spam accounts. "You have to have a Facebook account with at least 50 friends," he said.


Oh, and then there's this added bonus from Tinder. So, I -- a legitimate person -- would be ineligible with my 35 friends... Yet, you have some moron like this with a free pass (like acquiring 50 fake ones is sooo difficult).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes I really don't understand men, this is one of those times. At least 180 of 250 didn't turn up though, there may be hope yet.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes I really don't understand men, this is one of those times. At least 180 of 250 didn't turn up though, there may be hope yet.


What's to not understand?? If a guy did this to 70 women, there would be a #hashtag campaign in response.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A bucket wouldn't even fill one guy though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gojira said:


> What's to not understand?? If a guy did this to 70 women, there would be a #hashtag campaign.


Well it was 250 guys, only 70 showed up. You wouldn't get 70 women showing up lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I would try this on women but they'd probably slash my tires and burn my house down.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well it was 250 guys, only 70 showed up. You wouldn't get 70 women showing up lol.


So what's your point?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> *Considering how many fake female accounts there are which look just like this, one must question both the intelligence and desperation of these guys. * Pretty funny. The store probably had a nice spike in sales though.


Indeed.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, they should have shown more due diligence. But, for the guy who did it -- this is just idiotic.
> 
> There's a thread floating around here about some guy who was assaulted by 40 others. I was trying to imagine a situation that would trigger such an attack. Well, here we are. But, I suppose this "troll" didn't have the guts to out himself at the shop, did he...
> 
> ...


Come on, these guys got mugged off because they acted like mugs. If they can't laugh at their own stupidity and get angry about it instead then they need professional help in dealing with their emotions.

It is a good lesson for them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> hahah disappointing people and clogging public places haha it's so funny to cause misery or at the very least extreme inconvenience not only to the trolled guys but to the people at the business and the other customers
> 
> i hate pranks like this. it's not original and it isn't proving any kind of point and it's just rude and childish.


 Very good point.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

probably offline said:


> Indeed.





Dre12 said:


> Come on, these guys got mugged off because they acted like mugs. If they can't laugh at their own stupidity and get angry about it instead then they need professional help in dealing with their emotions.
> 
> It is a good lesson for them.


1) This is their fault?? Lol! Last time I checked, "experiments" like these involved some sort of a consent form?? DO you think they got every one of these guys to sign one?

2) Would you be saying the same thing if the genders were reversed?

God, I'm going to have to find out what that word for reverse misogyny is. Wikipedia, here I come XD

(Yes, yes, butthurt, butthurt, butthurt, bc guys don't have feelings to express, don't ya know, waa waa waa...)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dre12 said:


> Come on, these guys got mugged off because they acted like mugs. If they can't laugh at their own stupidity and get angry about it instead then they need professional help in dealing with their emotions.


Never mind those guys. Yes, they were gullible and stupid in falling for it. I don't have much sympathy for them.

I do have a problem, though, with someone who takes it upon themselves to pull a stunt like this. Whether it was 70 guys, one guy, all 250 guys, or none at all... It's all the same -- it takes a real prick to troll around on dating sites.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> 1) This is their fault?? Lol! Last time I checked, "experiments" like these involved some sort of a consent form?? DO you think they got every one of these guys to sign one?
> 
> 2) Would you be saying the same thing if the genders were reversed?
> 
> ...


it's misandry and it's going to be your favorite word. it warms my heart to know how happy this is gonna make you.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Gojira said:


> So what's your point?


Not that this is her point but this is how I think it would have turned out had the genders been reversed, a hot guy shotguns a meet-up date to 250 girls, I'm betting far less than 70 would show up, maybe even 0. Girls tend to require at least some conversation and getting to know the person before accepting meeting up with them in person. Us guys just need "Hot and willing? I'm in!" Though I'm not surprised or upset that this guy did this, we'll always have trolls, and this guy just happened to take his trolling off the internet. Kind of funny imo. At the very least I hope that ice cream shop benefited from it and maybe even got it's name in the article.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Gojira said:


> 1) This is their fault?? Lol! Last time I checked, "experiments" like these involved some sort of a consent form?? DO you think they got every one of these guys to sign one?
> 
> 2) Would you be saying the same thing if the genders were reversed?
> 
> ...


Calm down, Beyonce. Why are you turning this into a gender thing? I would've laughed just as much had the genders been reversed(although I agree with Crimeclub that I highly doubt that as many women would've shown up).

All these guys had to go by was a pictures, and they didn't even image search them :lol I'm dying here.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

This reminds me of the experiment a guy and girl did back in 2013. 

The girl walks around the street asking guys "will you have sex with me?" Half of the guys say yes.


The guy walks around the street asking girls "will you have sex with me?" All of them say some form of no.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol @ "whoever thought of this is a legend".. Really?
Sounds more like a prick to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyRedhed (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for pointing out the pathetic shallowness that people display (particularly men) but this is just kinda mean.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it's misandry and it's going to be your favorite word. it warms my heart to know how happy this is gonna make you.


Ooo la la la, and it's not even my birthday for such a grand gift XD










But it's all good. You support your gender's issues. I'll support mine. But I figured the point was to have both support both 

Oh well. Here's some heartwarming sarcasm for you as well, though I'll bet it's probably not your birthday either XD

Carry on.












crimeclub said:


> Not that this is her point but this is how I think it would have turned out had the genders been reversed, a hot guy shotguns a meet-up date to 250 girls, I'm better far less than 70 would show up, maybe even 0. Girls tend to require at least some conversation and getting to know the person before accepting meeting up with them in person. Us guys just need "Hot and willing? I'm in!" Though I'm not surprised or upset that this guy did this, we'll always have trolls, and this guy just happened to take his trolling off the internet. Kind of funny imo. At the very least I hope that ice cream shop benefited from it and maybe even got it's name in the article.


I thought the point of Tinder was to have as little conversation as possible lol.

Tinder = casual dating site. And I doubt your 0 number.

"Hot and willing, I'm in!" Girls don't say this?? Ask Cancun at Spring Break haha

Anyway, trolling dating sites is pretty lame.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Ooo la la la, and it's not even my birthday for such a grand gift XD
> 
> P.S. Here's some heartwarming sarcasm for you, though I'll bet it's probably not your birthday either XD


So is it _actually_ your birthday, then, honeybiscuits? The lady doth protest too much, methinks


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> So is it _actually_ your birthday, then, honeybiscuits? The lady doth protest too much, methinks


Woah, if you are calling me honeybiscuits, sure, it's my birthday. Whatever you say, sugarcheeks haha

And yes, ze gopher doth protest... Much. lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gojira said:


> So what's your point?


lol, oh you.

I was refuting your point. It wouldn't happen women have a separate group of stupid **** they tend to do.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

CrazyRedhed said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for pointing out the pathetic shallowness that people display (particularly men) but this is just kinda mean.


In the interests of pleasing gopher...

Misandry.

True story.

Good times.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Woah, if you are calling me honeybiscuits, sure, it's my birthday. Whatever you say, sugarcheeks haha
> 
> And yes, *ze gopher* doth protest... Much. lol.


You know 'ze' means gender-neutral, are you calling gopher gender-neutral?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> Woah, if you are calling me honeybiscuits, sure, it's my birthday. Whatever you say, sugarcheeks haha
> 
> And yes, ze gopher doth protest... Much. lol.


"The lady doth protest too much, methinks" is a quote from Hamlet and it was actually about the fact that you mentioned it _not_ being your birthday twice, which seemed to imply that it actually was. I forgot about my comment about the "gift" of the word misandry, so that was just a whole tangled mess.

But in any case, I do protest. All the time. About almost everything. It's this darn vagina, it controls me.



crimeclub said:


> You know 'ze' means gender-neutral, are you calling gopher gender-neutral?


no, i think he just still uses 2005 era netspeak, bless him


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> You know 'ze' means gender-neutral, are you calling gopher gender-neutral?


Nooo, of course not.

Everyone knows gophers have pouches like kangaroos.

Duh.

It's just that her fanny pack happens to be loaded to the brim from ze membership to the he-woman-man-hater's club lol XD

Sorry gopher, I guess our moment is over. Sighs.

It's gonna be cherished tho. Really. I mean it. I'm serious.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyRedhed said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for pointing out *the pathetic shallowness that people display (particularly men)* but this is just kinda mean.


haha are you enjoying the hatred you get from guys when you say stuff like this?

It's never nice to trick people because of their weakness, though. They just wanted to get laid and get loved. It's not their fault they got excited


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Ice-Cream for everyone!! :boogie






(No but seriously, that sucks for anyone being inconvenienced, that's why it's imperative to have an actual discussion and ask questions, y'know, see if the other person is genuinely interested or only trolling. :serious: )


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

It's kind of interesting to see things like this in a world with so many unhappy men claiming women are the problem, women don't respect men, etc, when I almost exclusively see and hear about other men having fun wasting their time and jerking them around.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Stupid.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

When I pretend to be female, I would say less than 10% of guys actually ask for any sort of verification at all. They just completely accept it and would be ready to hop in a car and meet me somewhere without even a phone call.

Doing things like that has made me so much less trusting of women in online dating.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Gojira said:


> I thought the point of Tinder was to have as little conversation as possible lol.
> 
> Tinder = casual dating site. And I doubt your 0 number.
> 
> "Hot and willing, I'm in!" Girls don't say this?? Ask Cancun at Spring Break haha


I think a lot of it is the women's opinion of a hot guy and what most other guys would consider a hot guy vary by quite a wide margin. How many of us have seen some lame loser with a mullet or face tattoos with women at least 4 higher on the scale? A lot of women go for the most pathetic looking losers of men especially the kind that would fall for something like this on Tinder. The Jersey Shore guys were meeting women every night.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> It's kind of interesting to see things like this in a world with so many unhappy men claiming women are the problem, women don't respect men, etc, when I almost exclusively see and hear about other men having fun wasting their time and jerking them around.


That's something a man would say??


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> That's something a man would say??


If that's what you call being amused that people like to troll their gender (and then probably go make their own thread about how all the women online ignore them), then sure.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't understand how people can agree to meeting up with someone without talking on the phone for at least a couple minutes. Just texting or emailing is not enough. Too many people are fakes or flakes. 

And it was just one message. Not even a few exchanges. WTF.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> It's kind of interesting to see things like this in a world with so many unhappy men claiming women are the problem, women don't respect men, etc, when I almost exclusively see and hear about other men having fun wasting their time and jerking them around.


That's because it's true. 20% of men get 90% of women and they can jerk them around, and then the "poor" women cry "where have all the good men gone" while ignoring 80% of them.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Grow up you sad *******s how old are you? 12?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Sounds a useful way to possibly increase your sales if you happen to own said yoghurt place..

It's genius


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Would of told them to bring some pink champagne. 70+ dudes in a shop with pink champagne, wonder if they'll pick up on it sooner.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

knightofdespair said:


> I think a lot of it is the women's opinion of a hot guy and what most other guys would consider a hot guy vary by quite a wide margin. How many of us have seen some lame loser with a mullet or face tattoos with women at least 4 higher on the scale? A lot of women go for the most pathetic looking losers of men especially the kind that would fall for something like this on Tinder. The Jersey Shore guys were meeting women every night.


Yes, because all women prefer the same thing apparently. Kind of like all guys like blondes or all guys like freckles, amirite. Or claim they like natural boobs when you see all kinds attached to owners of a fake pair (no offense to said owners).


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Chances are what's considered attractive by one woman, most women will agree.

That's why tall dark handsome bros (like this guy) are considered extremely attractive by 99% of people. Of course most of us are not tall dark handsome supermodels with a greek god body.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

can you guys _ever _let just _one _thread exist without pictures of topless men?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

gopherinferno said:


> can you guys _ever _let just _one _thread exist without pictures of topless men?


Yeah, for f***'s sake, how about some topless women for a change.

Like, a visual would have helped a lot here,



Crystalline said:


> Yes, because all women prefer the same thing apparently. Kind of like all guys like blondes or all guys like freckles, amirite. Or claim they like natural boobs when you see all kinds attached to owners of a fake pair (no offense to said owners).


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> can you guys _ever _let just _one _thread exist without pictures of topless men?


In the interests of (sexy buzz words time) GENDER EQUALITY, FEMINISM, MISOGYNY, MISANDRY...

I propose Ze GENDER NEUTRAL thread where the topless masses can coexist together in harmony hahaha Yh right lol XD

I tried. Back into my time machine to 2005 I go. Byeeee

:hide <<< yes, this chair is my time machine &#55357;&#56490;&#55357;&#56868; lol


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I have finally decided to reveal my true form...

Behold! I took this 5 minutes ago on my IBM before I logged in.

True story.

Good times.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Gojira said:


> I have finally decided to reveal my true form...
> 
> Behold! I took this 5 minutes ago on my IBM before I logged in.
> 
> ...


wow so saddam is alive and he's been hittin the taquitos pretty hard


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> wow so saddam is alive and he's been hittin the taquitos pretty hard


Yup.

With Silver Dollar nipples too hahahaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> *Chances are what's considered attractive by one woman, most women will agree. *
> 
> That's why tall dark handsome bros (like this guy) are considered extremely attractive by 99% of people. Of course most of us are not tall dark handsome supermodels with a greek god body.


Actually no:

http://www.livescience.com/5502-men-agree-hot-women.html

I don't find the guy you linked attractive. There's some anecdotal evidence too.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

People that use online dating sites are foolish. It's a long shot that you will meet someone worth meeting.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

...


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Who has the time to make a fake account and hold 250 conversations?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Owl Eyes said:


> Who has the time to make a fake account and hold 250 conversations?


Those guys: "Oh you're hot? Say no more. When and where?"



Gojira said:


>


Whoops, looks like you spilled a little while eating your pepperoni sandwich. Oh those are your nipples.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

this is why I don't **** with dating sites.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Gojira said:


> Yup.
> 
> With Silver Dollar nipples too hahahaha





crimeclub said:


> Whoops, looks like you spilled a little while eating your pepperoni sandwich. Oh those are your nipples.


Beat ya to it haha :thanks


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Gojira said:


> Beat ya to it haha :thanks


Damn it I just saw your post...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If you ask me, online dating is a horrible way to meet people, especially for guys. Basically the woman is like an employer, offering a single position, and the guys are like a bunch of potential employees, begging for a job. It doesn't matter how good of an employee they would make, because she can reject any of their resumes, for any reason, based on her first impression of them.

Profile = Resume
First message (that women demand it to be "attentive" and "unique") = Job Cover letter
Women ignoring message = screening out
positively replying = screening in
Date = Job Interview
Silence after date 1 = employer's silence after interview 1
Accepting/Suggesting date 2 = 2nd interview.
Silence after few dates while all interaction was ok = employer found a better candidate



Women even sound like employers in their profiles - Be this, be that, don't be that, don't do that, don't apply if this or that...bla bla bla.

Hell, they even sound like employers in their boasting about their international exposure, Employers say something like: "We are an international company in more than 20 countries" = Women in dating sites: "I have traveled to more than 20 countries! From Atlantic to the Pacific!! France, Italy, Indonesia...bla bla..." 

and you wonder why they dominate the HR recruitment industry? Ha! It's in their blood! 

Here, now the analogy is complete.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

god, i hate these kinds of pranks. Trolling like this is just rude. I agree with these people on YouTube who did an in-depth analysis on why people like to trol. It's pretty interesting:


----------

